# can a hand reared cockatiel....



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

be taken out doors with out risk of it flying away?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd say even if it's tame it can fly away and there are more chances it will. Your best luck is to get a travel case and put him or her in that to take them outside. either that or clip his/her wings and get a fligh suit/ harness. If its there first time out they can get spooked easily and be gone just like that.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

i do have a harness but he doesnt like it? whats the best method of training him to get use to it? when i get it on him all he does is nibble it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

As birdiness said, hand reared and trained it's never safe to take a flighted bird outside. A harness is best. You mentioned he doesn't like it. That may have something to do with the type of harness that it is. Some are just not made good and they're very uncomfortable for them. It's normal for them to nibble on it though. If you think it's a good one then you can start putting it on indoors and letting him get use to it before taking him outside.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

even a clipped bird shouldn't be taken outside no matter how well it is trained without a flight suit or harness on 

I use flight suits, the 2 tiels (nibbles and baby) that has worn them both nibbled on it but couldn't get it off and once they were outside, They were to curious about everything else to nibble on it much more


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

No bird would stay with you, if frightend outside. No matter how strong the bond it has with you. I would make sure my bird is clipped even when using a harness.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would not take a hand tamed bird outside, just because it has bonded with you, its chance of freedom, it will take and just fly away!
Also just because it may be clipped, always were a harness, because a blow of wind and they are off!


----------

